# 1950S? Smiths Tempora Clock - Hand Painted Japanese Scenes - Strange L



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello chaps,

I picked up this charming Smiths Tempora today and I'm delighted with it!



















It's a wind up 8 day floating balance movement with hand painted Japanese scenes on the groovy shaped case.

My questions are, does anyone have info on the Tempora line and its age?

And, on top of the back is an old style label maker label reading 7500 lac xmf /n225/. is this clock speak? Museum? Government?

Thought appreciated


----------

